# Peachy Blush for NC40/42 Skin?



## Ms.Lulu (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm sure this has been asked before but I can't find the thread!

I am looking for a peach blush and it seems to be harder than I thought! I have Mac Gingerly and I like it but I want something more peachy! It seems like a lot of them make me look a little orange and I definitely don't like that!

I was looking at Mac Peaches or Nars Gina. 

Does anyone have any experience with these blushes or if you know of another one that you love!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Lulu* 

 
_I'm sure this has been asked before but I can't find the thread!

I am looking for a peach blush and it seems to be harder than I thought! I have Mac Gingerly and I like it but I want something more peachy! It seems like a lot of them make me look a little orange and I definitely don't like that!

I was looking at Mac Peaches or Nars Gina. 

Does anyone have any experience with these blushes or if you know of another one that you love!_

 
Gina would work nicely on your skintone actually.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Dec 11, 2009)

I am NC 45 but NC 42 in winter. I second Gina it looks nice on our skin tone. I also love Mac's Eversun BPB.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 11, 2009)

I am NC40. I use Nars orgasm or Peachtwist


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I guess I am going to have to go in and check the colors out! I keep reading reviews on MUA about how Mac Peaches does't show up very well and how Nars Gina is too orange so I think I am going to have to check it out for myself! : ) 
This is actually the picture that inspired me, I love how her blush looks in this picture!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_36zU6Qgd6g...r_lopez400.jpg


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Lulu* 

 
_Thanks ladies, I guess I am going to have to go in and check the colors out! I keep reading reviews on MUA about how Mac Peaches does't show up very well and how Nars Gina is too orange so I think I am going to have to check it out for myself! : ) 
This is actually the picture that inspired me, I love how her blush looks in this picture!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_36zU6Qgd6g...r_lopez400.jpg_

 
I take MUA reviews with a with a grain of salt. I have tried things that were not that great according to MUA reviews and when I tried them out myself, they turned out to be fantastic


----------



## n_c (Dec 12, 2009)

Sunbasque (mac)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 12, 2009)

I say MAC's Sunbasque, Peachtwist and Eversun. For NARS, I go with Gina.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 12, 2009)

I love Peaches, Peachtwist, and Sunbasque. I'm an NC40.

The photo of Jlo u posted def looks like Peaches!


----------

